# Digital Library



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 1, 2011)

This is from the Bibleworks website:



> Some Thoughts About Electronic Libraries
> 
> We continue to encourage our users to think carefully before building large electronic libraries, for two reasons:
> 
> ...



What are your thoughts?


----------



## jogri17 (Apr 1, 2011)

True. That is why I do both. COmmentaries are always being updated and John Murry said taht a good commentary becomes out of date with in 15 to 20 years (Moo's replaced his). For that reason, Books that are reference or really big/expensive, it seeems best to go digital so you can search. For smaller books, it makes since to get the regular book if you think you will consult it often. But if its a book that is very timely... get it on the kindle. Over all I think Bible Works is saying that to try to steal people away from Logos using fear tactics. Logos is the boss and the leader by far. Nothing comes close. Maybe 250 years from now, they will not be around, but 70... for sure.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 1, 2011)

Even with technology progressing, I can't imagine Logos telling their subscribers, "too bad too sad." I would imagine that they would update everything.


----------



## Apologist4Him (Apr 2, 2011)

Personally, I don't see formats like .txt .rtf .doc .pdf .htm going away anytime soon. The Ages Library was not in a proprietary format....but I think Ages is out of business. Logos is another story, if Logos goes bust, it will be because of the rising cost of their software. Amazon kindle and B&N nook, could potentially take a toll on Logos...considering you can usually find books in those formats for significantly less than paper format. Nothing against Logos, I have a small Logos library and love the format, but at some point, people look for more affordable alternatives or do without for lack of funds.


----------



## jogri17 (Apr 2, 2011)

Logos has little control over prices and if you call them or send a private email you can get a discount almost always. Logos just has more stuff theologically than Amazon will and Amazon doesn't really have any real competitors. Nook? Comeon! lol


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 2, 2011)

Logos is the 800 lb gorilla of theological books in digital format. Frankly, I prefer reading a book or on the Kindle. But, for research purposes, you simply cannot beat Logos. However, inexpensive it is NOT. I know one guy who spent $10,000 on downloads (in addition to the basic program!!!).

Jeanette and I are in Fort Wayne, looking at houses today (planning to settle here near the kids whenever we are done in So.Cal.). Even after getting rid of half my library when moving from pastoral to retirement home ministry and giving away several dozen boxes of books in the last decade, there were still 60-75 HEAVY boxes of books to move when we sold our home in Jan. and moved to our retirement home campus. A friend of mine with a relatively modest library had to spend $10k to move his collection from So.Cal. to Texas. At some point, you have to ask yourself: Why? A digital library (probably containing a mix of proprietary reference books, free PDFs, and Kindle selections) makes a LOT of sense.


----------



## Andres (Apr 2, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> Jeanette and I are in Fort Wayne, looking at houses today (planning to settle here near the kids whenever we are done in So.Cal.). Even after getting rid of half my library when moving from pastoral to retirement home ministry and giving away several dozen boxes of books in the last decade, there were still 60-75 HEAVY boxes of books to move when we sold our home in Jan. and moved to our retirement home campus. A friend of mine with a relatively modest library had to spend $10k to move his collection from So.Cal. to Texas. At some point, you have to ask yourself: Why? A digital library (probably containing a mix of proprietary reference books, free PDFs, and Kindle selections) makes a LOT of sense.



 My wife and I just moved this past weekend. We only moved about 5 mins from our old house and with even that short of a move, my books kicked my butt! I would guess we had about 225 books to haul. There's just nowhere to put them when moving. If you fill up boxes with them to make it easier to transport, you end up with boxes that weigh hundreds of pounds. I filled up two suitcases (they're easy to roll), 4 boxes, and then the rest were literally set into the two back rows of seats of my sister's Tahoe. When I complained about the struggle of moving them all, some friends suggested that I get a Kindle - only problem is, I already have one of those too!


----------

